# 40 acre farm/homestead with 2 houses for sale



## Julhomestead8 (May 20, 2015)

We are selling our beautiful home in SE KS. There is a large house and a small guest house/rental house all on 40 acres with barn, and numerous outbuildings. The land is currently leased to a cattle farmer who has been amazing keeping up the land and fencing and super great and responsible to deal with. His lease is up in November but he would love to renew it if you wanted. The house is set far back off a dirt road and has been well maintained. We truly love it here but my husbands work has us relocating. Please feel free to ask me any questions. We are also willing to split it so it is just the house/guest house and approx 11 acres. The 29 fenced acres we would sell separately.

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/162-W-530th-Ave-Cherokee-KS-66724/102683405_zpid/?view=public


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice house!


----------



## Julhomestead8 (May 20, 2015)

Still available! Our buyer ended up going to another state.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful home


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

I see the post is three ywars old, but I am sure sorry I missed it! I am in Wichita and would love to find something like that!


----------



## Team Honey Badger (Jul 24, 2018)

Julhomestead8 said:


> We are selling our beautiful home in SE KS. There is a large house and a small guest house/rental house all on 40 acres with barn, and numerous outbuildings. The land is currently leased to a cattle farmer who has been amazing keeping up the land and fencing and super great and responsible to deal with. His lease is up in November but he would love to renew it if you wanted. The house is set far back off a dirt road and has been well maintained. We truly love it here but my husbands work has us relocating. Please feel free to ask me any questions. We are also willing to split it so it is just the house/guest house and approx 11 acres. The 29 fenced acres we would sell separately.
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/162-W-530th-Ave-Cherokee-KS-66724/102683405_zpid/?view=public


Best of luck to you!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I live near Wichita (Bel Aire, actually) and as far as I know, this house is still up for sale.


----------

